
Full-stack Node.js web diagnostics - edwinjm
http://node.getglimpse.com/
======
lioeters
Looks great, I'll be trying it out when I get a chance.

I noticed it collects telemetry by default; here is a note on how to disable
it: [http://node.getglimpse.com/docs/support/faq/#how-do-i-
disabl...](http://node.getglimpse.com/docs/support/faq/#how-do-i-disable-
telemetry)

